# Cambios de volumen con distorsión en la salida



## guti1987 (May 24, 2007)

Hola gente del foro, tengo un amplificador technics desde hace unos añitos; no es minicadena, sino que va por módulos: el cd, el tuner, la pletina... conectados mediante cables rca al amplificador.

Ahora mi problema es el siguiente: cuando el amplificador está sonando, el volumen de la musica oscila; se baja o se sube indistintamente a la vez que distorsionan los altavoces. 
No es problema de altavoces muy potentes en relacion al amplificador, pues el amplificador entrega por canal unos 150w y las columnas son de 100wrms, ni es el caso contrario pues el volumen está relativamente bajo.
Me ha pasado con todos los altavoces que he conectado, por lo que no es fallo de las columnas. Al igual que pasa con la radio, el cd aux, las cintas magnéticas...

Seguramente se pueda deber a mil problemas pero antes de repararlo o tirarlo tenía que preguntaros por si los síntomas se ajustaran a un fallo en concreto. En fin, tengo poca idea del tema y por aqui parece haber gente que controla bastante...

Espero vuestra pronta ayuda para decidirme si repararlo o directamente deshacerme de él   . GRACIAS.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 24, 2007)

Primero prueba con unos auriculares si funciona bien.

Lo normal es que tengas algun transistor final estropeado, a muy bajo volumen funciona bien , pero al subirlo empieza a distorsionar


----------



## guti1987 (May 25, 2007)

Eso fue exactamente lo que hice tiopepe y durante unos minutos se escuchó sin altibajos pero volvió a distorsionar y bajar y subir, así que al parecer es un fallo algo mayor. Sigo pensando si llevarlo a reparar o tirarlo directamente a la basura, cosa que sería una pena pues es un excelente aparato... pero si lo llevo a arreglar me costaría caro y por unos 200 € tengo uno nuevo. No sé qué hacer.


----------



## Hatman23 (Abr 9, 2017)

American Pro APX II 600
Hola a todos bueno les cuento el problema, estaban pasando música y alguien pateo la zapatilla donde estaba conectado el equipo y se genero un falso contacto con lo cual termino como resultado que un canal oscilaba el volumen, me la trajo mi amigo para que se la mire y empecé la revisión.

Comprobé todos los transistores con el multimetro: TT1943, TTA5200, 2SA940, KS2073, H669, H649, 2SA1015, 2SA1815, 2N5401, 225551 y me dan correctas las mediciones, luego pase a comprobar la etapa de pre-amplificación y me encontré que uno de los tres OP AMPS NE5532p estaba mal y lo cambie. También comprobé los puentes rectificadores y los electrolíticos de la etapa de amplificación. Como dije anteriormente cambie el OP AMPS arme todo y probé el resultado fue que un canal sigue andando bien pero el otro ya no oscilaba el volumen sino que se escucha distorsionado como si fuese un sonido de fondo, levante un poco el volumen, la escala es de 0 a 10, de 7 para 8 y se activo la protección del Clip Prot del AMP.

Lo que se sobre la protección o Clip Prot:
Que se puede activar bajo las siguientes condiciones:

1)Un cortocircuito en el cable de los parlantes, porque allá perdido su aislación o se encuentre apretado o cualquier otro tipo de anomalía que haga que este entre en corto. También podría ser que el cable es muy largo como para generar una resistencia, con lo cual el amplificador va a funcionar bien a baja potencia pero cuando se requiera mayor potencia se activara la protección.

Esto que descartado porque se probo con un cable de 2mts en prefectas condiciones.


2)Temperatura. Podría se que se generase alguna falla en el sistema de refrigeración forzada del amplificador y que la temperatura se eleve de manera tal que fuerce a la activación de la protección. Aunque también si existiese algún problema en la etapa de Pre-Amplificación en particular con los OP AMP´S podrían generar que los transistores calienten demasiado.

No es el caso porque se probo solo unos instantes alrededor de 2 min y todo el sistema de refrigeración anda correcto, pero no estoy seguro si la etapa del pre está generando alguna anomalía. 

3)La señal de entrada del amplificador es muy elevada, esto podría ser pero debería verificar las resistencias de la etapa de la pre-amplificacion, esto generaría un problema parecido al item1. 

Acá no sabría que decir porque si la entrada es muy elevada no sé si eso generaría el tipo de sonido que sale por el parlante, distorsionado y como si fuese un sonido de fondo y al aumentar la potencia se activa la protección.

4)Otra podría ser que sea por la impedancia de los parlantes en relación a la potencia que entrega el amplificador en este caso 200w en 8ohms pero los parlantes eran correctos y la potencia no fue tan elevada. 

Las preguntas son: ¿Como podría probar solamente la etapa de amplificación y que debería tener en cuenta?, ¿Como podría probar la etapa de pre-amplificación y que debería tener en cuenta? 

Lo que voy a hacer ahora es revisar las resistencias de la etapa de pre-amplificación, lo debería haber realizado antes pero estoy probando para encontrar la falla. Aclaro que todo sucede solamente en un canal.

capitanp me dijo:

1) Prende fuego ese amp
2) Si no se cumple el punto (1) revisa que la proteccion se activa cuando hay corriente continua en la salida de los transistores de pot, colga el multímetro antes del relé de corte y medi la salida en vacio 

Puede ser que algun tr del pre incluso la salida de pot este defectuosos



Medi la Etapa de Control de Volumen:

Potenciometro 1: Valor 10k----Potenciometro 2: Valor 10k

Paso  Valor--------------------------Paso--Valor
22----2k-----------------------------22-----1k8
23----2k7----------------------------23-----2k5 
24----3k4----------------------------24-----3k3
25----4k1----------------------------25-----3k9
26----4k8----------------------------26-----4k5
27----5k5----------------------------27-----5k2
28----6k2----------------------------28-----5k8
29----6k8----------------------------29-----6k5 
30----7k4----------------------------30-----7k2

Entre el paso 22 parpadea el led de proteccion luego en 24/25 se enciende.

Medi todas la resistencias son del %1:
--Valor------Medicion
R2----4k7-----4k62
R607-27k-----25k9
R608-2k2-----2k14
R610-56k-----55k1
R609-47k-----46k
R606-20E-----22E
R507-27k-----26k
R502-47K-----45k9
R510-56k-----55k5
R508-2k2-----2k14
R506-20E-----22E
R1---3k3-----3K2

Las de 500 son del canal 1 y 600 para el canal 2

Ademas tiene unos capacitores de 100uf/100v los medi y dan bien. Tambien dos transistores 2n5551 los medi dan bien. Hasta ahora voy con estas verificaciones. Despues de esto sigue la etapa de pre-amplificación.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 10, 2017)

sip pero no me diste la tensión en la salida del amp


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2017)

La protección se activa por la distorsión que estas escuchando, si la pudieras medir con un osciloscopio vas a notar que la señal puede tener las crestas planas y no con picos, eso quiere decir que en ese "tiempo" la tensión deja de ser alterna para transformarse en continua, y dependiendo de cuanto tiempo y que nivel tenga esa señal puede activar la protección por interpretar que hay tensión continua en la salida.

Este tipo de reparaciones se hace con osciloscopio y mas aún teniendo el otro canal como referencia, igual por lo que contas yo volvería a colocar los amp op originales, en ningún momento dijiste que el sonido era distorsionado, solo que subia y baja, es asi? o tambien había distorsión?


----------



## Hatman23 (Abr 10, 2017)

*capitanp *

No medí todavía porque estoy verificando los componentes para ver si alguno se encuentra en mal estado, hoy voy a desarmar todo y sacar del gabinete todos los módulos para realizar las mediciones de manera más segura.

_segiot _

Efectivamente el volumen oscilaba y se escuchaba con distorsión, revise la etapa del pre-amplificado y comprobe los op amp con el método que se expone en esta página https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/testear-amplificador-operacional-67673/ propuesta por elaficionado y de los tres op amp uno solo al mover el potenciómetro oscilaba el encendido de los led´s, como intermitente, hasta que solo termino encendiendo uno solo, este comportamiento fue distinto al de los otros dos op amp y se ajustaba, según este método de comprobación, a un mal funcionamiento del componente.
El problema es que no tengo osciloscopio para realizar dichas comprobaciones, pero vi un método con un diodo 1n4148 y un capacitor de 100nf al multímetro para medir la tensión de recorte positiva e invertir el diodo para medir la tensión de corte negativa. De todas maneras los métodos que podría utilizar son el de Seguimiento de la señal y Análisis de tensión porque solo dispongo de un multimetro pero antes voy a realizar las comprobaciones que me sugirió capitanp anteriormente para poder continuar de manera ordenada.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2017)

Es complicado el tema de las distorsiones sin osciloscopio, pero se puede llegar a buen puerta, yo te recomiendo si ya no lo hiciste de permutar los pre para verificar que el problema es del pre y no de la salida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2017)




----------



## Hatman23 (Abr 10, 2017)

Bueno termine de hacer la prueba del Pre Amplificador con los siguientes resultados:

Intercambie las entradas con las salidas

Entrada CANAL 1 a Salida CANAL 1  ok
Entrada CANAL 2 a Salida CANAL 2 Distorsión/Bajo Volumen

Entrada CANAL 1 a Salida CANAL 2 ok 
Entrada CANAL 2 a Salida CANAL 1 Distocia/Bajo Volumen

Le cambie unos capacitores cerámicos de 22p y 68p, el de 68p le puse uno de 82p porque no tenía tengo de 47p también, otro de 1uf/50v N/P y otro de 22uf/50v y lo que me di cuenta que la distorsión y el chasquido que hacia la primera vez que lo probé ya no lo hace pero suena como saturado y con bajo volumen. El sonido parece ser mucho más limpio y claro que la primera vez y ya no salta la protección en las condiciones anteriores en la escala de 0 a 10 en 7 saltaba ahora no lo hace.

De los tres op amps cambie uno solo de todas maneras compre mas, ahora tendria que verificar nuevamente los op amps y las resistencias, porque sino me quedaria cambiar dos capacitores mas que salen de la alimentacion de 22uf/50v.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2017)

Yo invertiría en poner todos los op sobre zócalos, y ojo con que los nuevos op no sean iguales a los originales, un capacitor de esos valores no se puede estropear por una simple falso contacto en la zapatilla, tenes que hacer un análisis de la falla desde la causa, que en este caso la sabes.


----------



## Hatman23 (Abr 10, 2017)

Bueno continuando con la verificación comprobé todas las resistencias de la parte del Pre Amplificador 

Todas las resistencias son de MetalFilm al %1

--Valor------Medición
R1----10k----9k78    
R201--10k---9k90
R202--10k---9k94
R203--10k---9k94
R204--10k---9k89
R205--10k---9k87
R206--10k---9k88
R207--10k---9k90
R208--6k2---6k2
R209--18k---17k82
R210--39k---38k6
R211--10k---9k77
R212--20k---19k78
R213--10k---9k69
R214--10k---9k74
R215--20k---19k76

Además cambie los dos capacitores de 22uf/50v que me quedaban y como todos los valores eran correctos decidí, gracias a la sugerencia de *sergiot*, poner los op amp en zócalos y volví a cambiar el op amp del canal 2, arme todo, probé y funciono perfecto. No hay problemas de temperatura, ni ruido, ni distorsión, lo probe conectado a la salida de la pc con dos parlantes de 8 ohms 30w. La configuracion del Pre Amplificador es: Modo:Stereo, Sensibilidad:1.0v, Ground:GND.

Agradezco a *capitanp* y* sergiot* por haberme orientado en este problema, desde ya les mando un fuerte abrazo y muchas gracias.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 10, 2017)

Muy bien, me alegro que lo hayan solucionado.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 11, 2017)

genial, entonces era el pre


----------

